# Digital timer resetting itself



## Anonymous (30 Sep 2010)

Hi has anybody had any experience with digital timers resetting themselves/tripping and turning off.? My timer for my solenoid often shuts off/resets which could be a catastrophe if I'm not around. Could someone recommend one that wouldn't do this.?


----------



## squiggley (30 Sep 2010)

Had similar problems with several digital timers gone back to analogue ones now


----------



## milla (30 Sep 2010)

The trouble with standard timers is that they are not built to withstand the intial surge you get from lights /solenoids etc.
However there are some really good ones out their designed to run lighting (lamps) .  Trouble is they are a little bit more expensive, but really do work and keep working - in fact they are guaranteed to.

Quick search of the net got me these 3 examples : - 

http://247electrical.co.uk/time-guard-e ... CE=FROOGLE
http://www.rapidonline.com/Electrical-P ... e=googleps

And this is the one i have been using on a 150W Halide for the past 2 yyears with no issues.

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/SMETU17.html

Hope this helps 
Regards Milla


Edit - just realised these are all the same product (manufacturer) - Really suprised at the differance in prices though - so shop around. Have also seen them in B&Q superstores , labelled as heavy duty but no idea on price.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oct 2010)

Okay will have a look for some heavy duty timers in that case.

Cheers for the help guys,

Nick


----------



## Whitebeam (3 Oct 2010)

Almost every one I've ever had from the big UK diy giant with the orange theme has continually reset on me - even a mechanical one failed. I'll never buy another from there. My latest digital one is from Comet and is (so far) doing a great job on my solenoid.

Peter


----------



## danmil3s (3 Oct 2010)

i get mine from home base Â£10ish for 3. you can plug stuff in next to sort of underneath them as well, so they only really use 1 socket. been using some for over a year and they all work fine


----------



## stevec (3 Oct 2010)

I purchased the digital ones from argos 3 for a tenner working ok for me


----------



## peter1979 (3 Oct 2010)

same problem with mine so went back to analogue.   No probs since.


----------



## Luketendo (6 Oct 2010)

Used to have this problem on my marine tank with my 150w halide, since I changed to an ATI sunpower (6x39w) I've not had this problem, although the timer is on just 4 of the tubes.


----------



## bogwood (6 Oct 2010)

So im not the only one to have problems with digital timers, thats a relief.
I like others went back to analogue.
Went for a cheap pack of three, ( nice and narrow) from Ikea.The only downside, some times a little noisey.


----------



## ukco2guy (6 Oct 2010)

Yeah i ditched mine and went back to manual ones, complimented with a UPS just to make sure 

Cheers,


----------

